# Possible new goats



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

I have a chance to buy these 2 does and there babies. Wondering what you guys thought. I just raise meat goats nothing for 4-h. Doe with twins 3rd kidding doe with trips 1st kidding. Pics obviously right after kidding so look little rough!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty!  If they are healthy and the price is right, I'd say go for it!


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

I can get the whole set for $600. That seems awful reasonable to me!!! Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

if they are healthy, I'd go for it.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Just curious, how many of the kids are bucks?


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

3 bucks total


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Cool thanks!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I really like the one with twins. She looks like a nice girl. The poor mama with triplets looks tired....but I don't blame her I would be too  
But seems like a good deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

So ADORABLE! You should go for it!


----------



## surfingirl (Feb 27, 2014)

Beauties! Good luck!


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Well when I went to pick these 2 does up i ended up bringing home 5 does and 12 kids... Oops lol. I love em!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

that's a lot of goats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! You bought a whole herd. Were the people going out of business?


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

No they have 100 does total. They had 18 sets for sale! I'm just glad I stopped when I did!!!


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

I got my first kiko doe. Thought I would try something new she has 2 half boer kids on her!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Would you mind posting some pics?


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

This is the kiko doe and the 2 dark kids are hers. Little doe closest and the other is a buck. I'll have to get pics of the rest after bit


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

One of the does is a Pygmy that has 3 half boer buck kids that I didn't want but my 3 year old boy just had to have. So the guy price all 4 at $100 so I said why not. !!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She's a pretty girl! It looks like the previous owner takes good care of his goats. 

And hey, why not throw a pygmy into the mix lol! She's a tough little thing, giving birth to boer babies...


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Ya I was shocked! I guess well keep her around for now!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They look very nice! I love the look of the kiko doe, she's gorgeous!


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you! I been trying to get pics of the other ones but been working crazy overtime so just enough time to feed and walk thru!


----------

